# Fly poo on paint (fly spots)



## TORQ (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all.

Cleaning a car tomorrow that lives on farmland, and it is covered in the little black spots that flies leave behind.

I assume a clay session will remove these, but is there a chemical method?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Spray of APC or Citrus Pre-Wash mixed with warm/hot water and pressure washer after it's softened it up.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor Boys bug squash is worth a go.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse citrus power, spray it on leave it a few mins and wipe it off and its wax, lsp safe


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Those little spots could be Artillery Fungus.
It'll need a good wash and a good going over, maybe twice, with clay.
I used a G3 Clay Mitt on a car covered in the stuff and it came up really nice!
Good luck and let us know how it went.

Oh, G3 Clay Mitts are currently 3 for the price of 2 at Halfords.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Artillery Fungus

These resemble asphalt (tar) spots but could be the spore of artillery fungus (Sphaerobolus) they look very much like tar spots and are usually about 1/10th-inch in diameter. The term artillery refers to the fact that the fungus actively uses energy to shoot its spore masses, sort of like cannon (an artillery piece). It is a fungus that lives in wood-based mulch, the spores are usually shot only a short distance (several feet) but the wind can carry them for longer distances.

They can be removed by using a chemical paint cleaner (Swissvax Cleaner Fluid) or a plastic razor blade to scrape and remove the spot. If the affected paintwork is not neutralized any remaining acid residue will be reactivated each time it comes into contact with water.


----------



## TORQ (Jun 23, 2015)

Deffo not tar as it is all over the car (tops/sides/front/back).

The car is usually park near a cow path and there are flies there all day. Also plenty of vegetation.

I have the G3 mitt so will give that a spin tomorrow. If not then maybe the Swissvax is the way to go


----------

